# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر الاحد  29 يناير 2012

## طارق حامد

*

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وسط تنافس شرس لدخول التشكيلة الأساسية
الجهاز الفنى يعالج أخطاء مباراة الغزلان ويضع اليوم اللمسات النهائية للمباراة المصيرية
مازدا يركز على الجانب الهجومى ويعمل على تجهيز رمضان عجب لمفاجأة البوركينى
معتصم جعفر يؤكد ثقته في الأبطال وعطا المنان الفوز خيارنا الوحيد لتأكيد جدارتنا
يختتم منتخبنا ا لوطني الاول لكرة القدم صقور الجديان عصر اليوم بملعب مدينة باتا (الملعب الذي ستجري عليه المباراة) تحضيراته البدنية والفنية استعدادا لخوض مباراته الثالثة و الاخيرة ضمن المجموعة الثانية في الدور الاول للبطولة امام منتخب الخيول بوركينا فاسو عصر غدا الاثنين وسيضع المدير الفني الوطني الكابتن محمد عبدالله مازدا لمساته الفنية الاخيرة والاطمئنان علي جاهزية كل عناصره التي سيدفع بها للمباراة وامكانية تطبيق رسمه الفني علي ارضية الملعب بالصورة المطلوبة والوقوف علي إستيعاب اللاعبين لخطة اللعب بهدف تحقيق الفوز الذي يعمل له المنتخب السوداني للإبقاء علي حظوظه في الترقي لدور الثمانية من البطولة خاصة بعد المستوي الجيد الذي قدموه في مباراتيهما الماضيتين امام ساحل العاج والتي خسرها بهدف وامام انغولا التي انتهت بالتعادل بهدفين لكل وتعتبر مباراة الغد بمثابة مباراة العبور للدور الثاني وفي انتظار ماتسفر عنه مباراة ساحل العاج وانغولا.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*وكان المنتخب قد ادي امس حصة تدريبية بنفس الملعب وقام الإطار الإداري لمنتخبنا الوطنى بقيادة المشرف العام أسامة عطا المنان بتسليم اللاعبين حوافزهم بالتعادل الذي حققوه أمام أنغولا وتسلم كل لاعب خمسمائة دولار فيما تسلم بشة الحافز الخاص به ألفين دولار لتسجيله لهدفين في مباراة أنغولا فيما تسلم أيضاً كاريكا وعلاء الدين يوسف حافز صناعة الهدفين والتي ركز خلالها الاطار الفني علي زيادة جرعات اللياقة البدنية وتصحيح الاخطاء والسلبيات التي صاحبت اداء اللاعبين في مباراتهم الاخيرة امام انغولا كما طبق العديد من الجمل التكتيكية والخططية وشدد المدير الفني علي ضرورة التركيز في مباراة الغد وعدم الوقوع في الاخطاء السابقة وهي التي كلفت المنتخب كثيرا خصوصا ان المنتخب خسر امام ساحل العاج بهدف وكان الاقرب للفوز او الخروج بالتعادل رغم انه كان الافضل و ايضا مباراة انغولا والتي صاحبتها اخطاء قاتلة وكان بالامكان خروج المنتخب فائزا والحصول علي النقاط كاملا وطالب مازدا اللاعبين بمواصلة القتال وبذل اقصي الجهود في مباراة الغد التي تمثل نقطة عبور للمرحلة الثانية من البطولة.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*العجب مفاجأة مازدا للخيول

ويلاحظ ان المدير الفني سيلعب بخطة متوازنة اي بحذر شديد في المناطق الدفاعية خصوصا انه يواجه منتخب بوركينا فاسو الذي ودع البطولة وليس لديه مايخاف عليه او يخشاه اي انه سيلعب بهدف حفظ ماء وجه.

وينتظر أن يركز مازدا في مران اليوم على تفعيل الجانب الهجومى بوجود الثلاثي نزار حامد حامد ومهند الطاهر ومحمد أحمد بشة وإشراك المهاجم رمضان عجب في المقدمة الهجومية بجانب مدثر كاريكا ليكون مفاجأة مازدا لمنتخب بوركينا فاسو.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أكد الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان أمين مال الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم المشرف العام علي المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم أن مباراة السودان القادمة ستكون الأصعب خاصة وأننا ندخل اللقاء ولا سبيل لصقورالجديان سوي تحقيق الإنتصارعلي منتخب بوركينا فاسو وتأكيد جدارتنا والتأهل إلي المرحلة القادمة لأن كل الحسابات واردة ومنتخبنا مازلا في المنافسة ففوزه علي منتخب الخيول وفوز الأفيال علي الغزلان يقودنا للترشح لدور الثمانية من البطولة.
وقال عطا المنان أن المنتخب الوطني قدم أمام أنغولا واحدة من أجمل مبارياته إلا أن الحظ عانده في بعض الكرات وعلي الرغم من التعادل مع الغزلان الأنغولية إلا أن لاعبو صقورالجديان وجدوا الإشادة والتقديرمن الجميع منوهاً أنهم حثوا اللاعبين علي مضاعفة الجهد في المباراة القادمة من أجل تحقيق الفوز فقط وحيا المجهود الكبير الذي بذلوه في المباريات السابقة ووجدوا عليه الإشادة والتقدير من الجميع.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد السودانى لكرة القدم قال في تصريحات صحافية أن المنتخب السودانى تنتظره مهمة كبيرة في مباراة بروكينا فاسو غداً الإثنين ولابد من تحقيق الفوز وتقديم مباراة كبيرة ترضي القاعدة الرياضية الكبيرة بالسودان والتى تتابع المنتخب بإهتمام بالغ وتترقب الفوز وإنتظار ما ستسفر عليه مباراة ساحل العاج وأنغولا للترقي للدور القادم وجدد إشادته بصقور الجديان وجهازهم الفنى وقال بأنهم سيكونون في الموعد وسيقدموا مباراة كبيرة.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*أشاد حارس منتخبنا الوطنى الأول لكرة بهاء الدين محمد عبد الله بزميله حارس المنتخب أكرم الهادى سليم وقال بأنه قدم مباراة كبيرة أمام المنتخب الأنغولى ولا يسأل من الهدفين الذين ولجا مرماه في المباراة وأكد بهاء الدين بأن أكرم قدم مباراة بفضل ثباته الإنفعالي الجيد وتوجيهه المتكرر لزملائه وقراءته السليمة للكرات المعكوسة. 
وأوضح بهاء الدين بأن جميع الحراس في قمة الجاهزية للدفاع عن ألون السودان وقال لا خون على العرين السودانى فالثلاثي جاهز للقيام بالمهمة وتمثيل السودان.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ يخوض اولى تجاربه الاعدادية امام قورماهيا الكيني


يخوض فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ اولي تجاربه الودية في اطار معسكره التحضيري بمنتجع البنك المركزي بنيروبي حيث يواجه فريق قورماهيا الكيني احد اندية المقدمة هناك وممثلها بالبطولة الكونفدرالية هذا العام وتدخل هذه المباراة في اطار تجاربه الاعدادية ايضا لمشوار الكونفدرالية، والمريخ يدخل هذه المباراة بعد سلسلة تمارين واعداد قوي بضاحية اوتالي قرابة الاسبوعين اشتمل علي تدريبات متنوعة بقيادة هيرون ريكاردو وطاقمه المعاون واجري الفريق تدريبات صالة وسباحة وتمارين تقوية وتحمل باشراف مدرب الاحمال البرازيلي
جايرو والذي اخضع اللاعبين لتدريبات شاقة مكنته من الوقوف علي حالة اللاعبين البدنية واكتمال جاهزيتهم لخوض غمار المباريات التنافسية حيث اشاد المدرب جايرو بالمستوي الجيد الذي وصل اليه معدل لياقة اللاعبين.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*حشد فريق قورماهيا الكيني جماهير النادي بكثافة واعداد كبيرة من اجل الوقوف خلف الفريق في مباراة اليوم امام المريخ ويولي الجانب الكيني اهتماما كبيرا لهذه المقابلة بعد ان قام مجلس ادارة الفريق بالتعاون مع الاتحاد الكيني بطبع 20 الف تذكرة من اجل دخول الجمهور الكيني للمباراة ويعول الجهاز الفني لفريق قورماهيا بقيادة مدربه ديماندو كثيرا علي هذه التجربة امام المريخ من اجل اعداد فريقه بصورة طيبة للمشاركة كونفدراليا حيث يحظي المريخ بسمعة طيبة في الاوساط الرياضية الكينية.
الجدير بالذكر ان المباراة تقام في الرابعة عصرا علي ملعب نيابو وهي الملعب الرئيسي ويطلق عليه الملعب الوطني الكيني.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المباراة اعداد جيد للمريخ:

تعتبر مباراة اليوم تجربة جيدة لفريق المريخ لاكتمال جاهزية قورماهيا والذي خاض عدة مباريات بالدوري الكيني الذي لم ينته بعد وكان فريق قورماهيا قد ادي اخر مبارياته قبل ايام بالدوري المحلي مما يعني ان الفريق قادم من تنافس ولاعبيه مكتملو الجاهزية مما يعود بالكثير من الفائدة للاطار الفني للمريخ.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*ريكاردو اعد فريقه جيدا للمباراة:

افتتح المريخ تحضيراته لهذه المباراة بمرانين صباح امس وامس الاول ركز من خلالهما علي الجانب المهاري والخططي والتكتيك لخوض المباراة مع الاهتمام باللعب الضاغط السريع والتهديف علي المرمي ووضح ان المدرب ريكاردو يعمل علي تطبيق جميع توجيهاته والالتزام بالخطط الموضوعة من اجل ايجابية التنفيذ.
وقدم ريكاردو من خلال مران الامس الختامي محاضرة مطولة للاعبين حول خطة الفريق للمباراة والتكتيك المناسب لاداء اللاعبين وحذر من الاستهتار والاداء بتراخ وامرهم بالتقيد بتنفيذ توجيهاته والالتزام بالخطة الموضوعة.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*العجب وباسكال في قيادة الفريق:

يخوض فريق المريخ مباراة اليوم الودية امام قورماهيا حيث يغيب عنه ثمانية من نجومه لالتحاقهم بصفوف المنتخب الوطني المشارك في نهائيات غانا والجابون واصابة نجميه سفاري والشغيل المتواجد بالدوحة ويحتاج لاسبوعين للعودة وهنالك المحترف الزامبي ساكواها الذي انضم لصفوف منتخب بلاده زامبيا ومن المؤكد ان يؤدي المريخ بتشكيلة تضم الحارس زغبير وباسكال وفيصل العجب، سعيد السعودي، مايك موتيابا، احمد الباشا، كلتشي، استيفن وارغو، يس، وليد صلاح، احمد ناجي من فريق الشباب.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الحضري يوافق علي الاعارة ويقود الاتحاد السكندري امام حرس الحدود في الدوري
السادات اكد مشاركته في مباراة الحرس:
محامي الاتحاد السكندري يصل الخرطوم لاكمال اجراءات اعارة الحضري
كتب محمود التنقاري
يصل فجر اليوم الاستاذ مصطفي المستشار القانوني لنادي الاتحاد السكندري موفدا من رئيس النادي عفت السادات للقيام بمخالصة مالية مع نادي المريخ بخصوص انتقال حارس مرماه المصري الدولي عصام الحضري وقد علمت قوون ان الانتقال سيكون علي سبيل الاعارة لمدة ستة اشهر يستفيد من خلالها الاتحاد من خدمات اللاعب لتامين حراسة مرماه في الدوري المصري وبذلك يكون نادي الاتحاد السكندري قد وضع حدا للاجتهادات الاعلامية في جنوب وشمال وادي النيل. من جهة اخري اكد الدكتور عفت السادات رئيس الاتحاد السكندري لموقع كورابيا ان المفاوضات بشان انتقال الحضري للاتحاد اكتملت بنجاح وان اللاعب سيكون اساسيا في مباراة حرس الحدود الثلاثاء القادم وطلب الدكتور عفت السادات من ادارة نادي المريخ التعجل في ارسال بطاقته الدولية حتي يتم الحاق اللاعب بمباراة حرس الحدود
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
مدرب المغرب يتقاضى ربع مليون يورو شهريا !
غادر المنتخب المغربى بطولة كاس الامم الافريقية من الدور الاول بعد خسارته امام الجابون بنتيجة 3-2 وخرج من الباب الخلفي فى واحدة من ابرز المفاجآت فى هذه البطولة وشكل خروجه صدمة عنيفة فى المغرب بعدما كان مرشحا كواحد من افضل المنتخبات العربية التى يمكن ان تذهب بعيدا فى هذه البطولة وتنافس على اللقب فى ظل غياب المنتخب المصرى صاحب السبعة القاب فى نهائيات كاس الامم الافريقية , غادر اسود الاطلس ملاعب الجابون بعد هزيمتين فقط قد تكون الاولى مقبولة ومقنعة الى حد كبير لانها كانت امام المنتخب التونسى الذى لعب مدربه سامى الطرابلسى بواقعية وطبق نهجا دفاعيا صارما مع قليل من الهجمات السريعة التى اثمرت عن اغلى هدفين سجلهما صابر خليفة ويوسف المساكينى على مدار الشوطين بينما كانت الهزيمة الثانية فوق التوقعات وضد مجريات المباراة التى خاضها مدرب المغرب فى الشوط الاول باندفاع هجومى دفع ثمنه فى الشوط الثانى بتهور دفاعى ليخسر النتيجة ويودع البطولة من مرحلة مبكرة جدا لم يتوقعها اكثر المتشائمين من انصار المنتخب المغربى وكذلك من فريق محللى الجزيرة الرياضية الذين افرطوا فى التفاؤل خلال حديثهم فى الاستديو التحليلى قبل انطلاقة المباراة ثم كانت ردة فعلهم عنيفة وغاضبة عقب نهاية المباراة خاصة من جانب المدرب السابق للمنتخب المغربى بادو الزاكى ,, لاشك ان خروج المنتخب المغربى يشكل خسارة للكرة العربية فى ان تفقد واحد من ابرز مرشحيها قبل ان يسدل الستار على الدور الاول خاصة فى هذه النهائيات التى تغيب عنها خمسة من ابرز منتخبات القارة السمراء فى مقدمتهم منتخبا مصر والكاميرون , صحيح ان القرعة قد ظلمت الكرة العربية عندما وضعت تونس فى مواجهة المغرب فى مجموعة واحدة ولكن ظلت الامال معلقة على اسود الاطلس فى مرافقة نسور قرطاج الى ربع النهائى لاسيما وان المنتخب المغربى حضر الى هذه البطولة وهو يحمل طموحات كبيرة تجسدت فى تشكيلته الى حشد فيها 17 محترفا بكل خبرتهم ونجوميتهم فى الدوريات الاوربية امثال مروان الشماخ مهاجم نادى ارسنال الانجليزى وزميله مهاجم نادى فيورنتينا الايطالى حسين خرجه صاحب الثلاثة اهداف امام تونس والجابون يضاف اليهم مبارك بوصوفة لاعب نادى انجى الروسى واسامه السعيدى مهاجم نادى هيرنفين الهولندى والمهدى بنعطيه مدافع نادى اودينيزى الايطالى وبدر القادورى مدافع نادى دينامو كييف الروسي وعادل تاعرابت لاعب كوينز بارك والعربي مهاجم الهلال السعودى اضافة الى اربعة لاعبين من الدورى المغربي ,, ولكن رغم وجود هذه الاسماء الرنانه من المحترفين فى الدوريات الاوربية والخليجية فشل المنتخب المغربى فى حصد النقاط التى تساعده على البقاء تحت اجواء المنافسة الافريقية وشهدنا كيف عجز هجومه من ترجيح كفته امام تونس قبل ان يخسر النتيجة من تحت اقدام لاعبيه وكذلك امام الجابون التى كانت صيدا سهلا فى الشوط الاول ثم نجحت فى قلب الطاولة فى وجه حسين خرجه وزملائه وقاتلت حتى الدقيقة الخامسة من الزمن المحتسب بدل الضائع دون ان يحرك مدرب المنتخب المغربى البلجيكى اريك غيرتس ساكنا وهو يتفرج على شباكه تتلقى الهدف تلو الاخر حتى اكتملت الثلاثية التى منحت المغرب تأشيرة الخروج النهائية ليظل مجرد ضيف شرف حتى يؤدى الواجب فى مبارته الاخيرة ضد منتخب النيجر الذى ودع هو الاخر البطولة قبل انطلاق صافرة مباريات الجولة الثالثة الاخيرة من الدور الاول , يبقى القول ان صدمة انصار المنتخب المغربى لاتنحصر فقط فى محترفيهم الذين فشلوا فى تحقيق الحد الادنى من طموحاتهم وانما الصدمة الاعنف والاقوى هى فى وجود المدرب البلجيكى غيرتس الذى حفيت اقدام المسؤولين فى الاتحاد المغربى خلفه قبل عام تقريبا حتى نجحوا فى فسخ عقده من نادى الهلال السعودى ورضخوا لشروطه بمنحه نفس الراتب الذى كان يتقاضاه فى السعودية وهو 250 الف يورو !! نعم ربع مليون يورو شهريا بالتمام والكمال اى مايعادل 70 مرة مما يتقاضاه مدربنا العزيز الوفى والمخلص الكابتن مازدا ! يعنى لاتتحسروا اذا خرج منتخبنا – لاقدر الله – من الدور الاول طالما ان ( ابو ربع مليون يورو ) و21 محترف ودع البطولة من الدور الاول !! 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*زووم
ابو عاقلة اماسا


هل من دور لجمعية المريخ العمومية؟
لا يمكن أن نتحدث عن حرب للفساد المسيطر على المريخ الآن بمعزل عن دور أساسي للجمعية العمومية للنادي، وبعيداً عن الحديث المفتوح الحر عن الممارسات السالبة والخاصة بالعضوية، أو ما يسمى بالعضوية المستجلبة، وكيف أنها الجسر الذي تعبر منه الكوادر الضعيفة وبعض الشخصيات ذات القدرات المتواضعة دون أن يكون هنالك مراجعات حقيقية لسيرتها الذاتية، لأنها عضوية تأتي من منازلها لأداء دور محدد وهو فوز فلان وعبوره إلى مجلس الإدارة، وغالبيتها عضوية غير قابلة للتجديد، والدليل على ذلك أن كل العضويات التي استجلبت من قبل من المصانع والقرى والمدن والأحياء وحشدت لتسمى بأسماء الأفراد، هذه عضوية فلان، وتلك عضوية علان لم تجدد اشتراكاتها بعد انتهاء الجمعيات العمومية المحددة، ولتأكيد أنها غير مفيدة أبداً في معركة تصحيح المسار فإن جمعيات المريخ العمومية لم تناقش الميزانيات أو خطابات الدورات منذ العضوية المزورة والقضية التأريخية التي سيطرت على أحداث العام 1994، وحتى الجمعية العمومية الاخيرة التي انعقدت برغم أن الميزانيات لم تكتمل، وما حدث قبلها عندما لم يلتزم المجلس بتقديم ميزانية العام 2008، وفي رايي الخاص لم تتشدد المفوضية في ذلك لخلل موجود أصلاً في مناهجها وقصور واضح في دورها الرقابي أدى إلى تقليص الدور الكبير إلى دور ثانوي يتلخص في إجراء الإنتخابات فقط، وكذلك نجد أنه من أدوار المفوضية عادة إجبار مجالس الإدارات على عقد الجمعيات العمومية العادية السنوية والتي تسهم في إكمال دور الأعضاء في مراقبة أداء مجلسهم الذي انتخبوه، وبسبب هذا القصور فإننا لم نشهد جمعية عمومية عادية بالمفهوم المقصود، وبالتالي ترك الحبل على الغارب وبات دور الأعضاء محصور فقط في إنتخاب مجلس إدارة بالكيفية التي يريدها بعض المغرضين من الذين اهتموا أكثر من غيرهم بعمليات الإستجلاب.
خطورة الإستجلاب تكمن في أنه يحشد أكبر عدد من المتكسبين في مقابل عدد محدود من المريخاب الحقيقيين الذين يعرفون تفاصيل ما يحدث داخل النادي ومن هو المفيد وغير المفيد من بين المتقدمين والمتطلعين لدخول المنظومة، بينما يكون المستجلب هذا وافداً لإشباع تطلعات من استجلبه، ولأن العدد الكلي للجمعية العمومية التي انتخبت مجلس المريخ الأخير لم يتجاوز (1500) فرداً كان من السهل على المتطلعين أن يدفعوا بالعدد الذي يدخلهم إلى مجلس الإدارة.. وهذا ما حدث في الجمعية العمومية الأخيرة حيث عزف عدد من قصار القامة إدارياً لأن يمدوا أعناقهم ويتطلعوا إلى ما هو أكبر منهم، وعير إئتلافات واتفاقات تمت وكشفت أنهم لا يتمتعون بالحد الأدنى من الاخلاق حتى يحترموا مواثيقهم وكلماتهم امام الرجال، رغم أن البعض قد وضع أياديه على المصحف الشريف وأقسم على شيء، بينما حدث الشيء المخالف تماماً ماوراء الكواليس.. كل ذلك كان من إفرازات الوضع غير الطبيعي الذي يسيطر على عضوية المريخ ومن ثم إنتخاباته.
إن كانت هنالك إشراقات في كل ما تم فأولها ظهور ما يسمى بشباب من أجل المريخ، من زاوية انهم شباب مثقفون ومدركون لماهية ما يفعلون، ومن زاوية أنه من الصعب أن يلف عليهم أي شخص من تلك الأسماء ذات السمعة السيئة ليخدعهم، ومن المؤكد كذلك أنهم من المريخاب الذين يعيشون ظروف النادي نبضاً بنبض ويعرفون مايحتاجه المريخ اليوم من أجل أن يتحرك خطوة إلى الأمام، ولأنهم يرون المريخ كما هو دائماً عشقاً وردياً وعالم يجب أن يبقى نقياً، فإنهم أكبر قذيفة يطلقها المجتمع المريخي في وجه ما نسميه بالفساد، ومن بينهم من يدرك حقيقة ذلك ويملك الحلول الناجعة، على الأقل لأنهم ليسو جزءً من تلك المأساة التي نقصدها.
إجتماعات فندق الفردوس كانت نكسة في تأريخ الجمعيات العمومية، وطعنة نجلاء في خاصرة الغنتخابات في الاندية الرياضية، وعقبة كبرى وضعت امام المريخ وعرقلت مسيرته نحو التطور، ذلك بما فيها من تفاصيل تشيع الأخلاق أولاً لمثواها الأخير، وتهدد كذلك مستقبل المريخ بالإنهيار، غير أن السؤال المهم والمباشر هو: لماذا يسعى بعض فقراء الوسط الرياضي من الذين يتميزون بضيق الأفق والإدراك إلى السيطرة على كل شيء وإقصاء الآخرين، واللجوء إلى أسلوب الضرب تحت الحزام من أجل إبعاد بعضهم ليخلو لهم وجه الفساد؟.. ومن ثم لماذا يقاتلون من اجل الكرسي وهم لا يملكون ما يخدمون به المريخ بل يتطلعون دائماً إلى المريخ ليخدمهم ويرفع من مستوياتهم المعيشية وأرقام مكاسبهم؟
قريباً جداً.. تفاصيل قضية الفساد التي سيطرت على اعمال بعض الشركات الخاصة وألقت بالجماعة إلى مضارب العطالة.. كيف بدأ التزوير ومن الذي اكتشفه؟.. وكم من العملات المحلية والاجنبية كنزها الرجل من تلك الاعمال المشبوهة، وطالما انه قد أدين بعد ذلك.. فلماذا طرح إسمه في العمل العام وهو المدان بجريمة تخل بالشرف والامانة والنزاهة؟.. كونوا معنا ضد الفساد..!
حواشي
•	رغم أننا نتحدث عن قضايا أدين فيها البعض وأثبتت أنهم متكسبين بإسم النادي وتفاصيلها موجودة في المحاكم إلا أن هنالك من يتحدث عن استهداف.. أي استهداف يمكن أن يحدث لشخص أثبت من خلال مسيرته انه فاسد ويستحق البتر؟
•	وغيرهم يقف ضد ما نكتب حتى لا يصدق اهل المريخ والحريصين على مصلحته مسألة الحرب على الفساد ويسدوا الطرقات إلى ذلك المطعم الفخيم.. فذلك يعني أنهم لن يحصلوا على ما يريدون من هذا النادي..!
•	أبلغ رد على ما اكتبه من مجلس الإدارة أن ينزل إلى أرض الواقع برنامجاً يعنى بالدورة المستندية المتكاملة ويهيكل العمل داخل النادي بأسلوب يليق بالاندية الكبيرة.
•	نتمنى ان يحقق منتخبنا الحلم الكبير ببلوغ الدور الثاني في الأمم الأفريقية ولكن ما قدموه حتى الآن من وجهة نظري هو أقصى ما يمكن في ظل هذه الظروف وما تعيشه الكرة السودانية على مستوى أنديتها.
•	لابد من التفكير مرات ومرات في مسألة التجنيس وضرورة الإستفادة من العناصر الأجنبية المتميزة التي تلعب في الدوري السوداني وكل من إستوفى شروط التجنيس.
•	ليس عيباً أن نستفد من ذلك لأن محاولة صناعة مهاجمين من بين المعطيات الحالية سيكون مضيعة وقت وبالتالي فغن الحل الناجع لأزمة المهاجمين أن يتم تفريخ أعمار صغيرة، بينما يأتي التجنيس كحل إسعافي وعاجل إذا كنا نرغب في الظهور بشكل جيد في تصفيات ونهائيات 2013، وكأس العالم 2014 في البرازيل.
•	كليتشي فكرة ممتازة، فرانسيس أيكي ومالك إسحق مفيدان، وسولي شريف سيكون ضربة معلم.. وعند هؤلاء ما نفتقده في لاعبينا الحاليين وما هو مكمل.
•	الكرة الحديثة تقوم على الحركة الدؤوبة والقدرة على الإستحواذ في منطقة الخصم وعمليات الثلث الأخير.. وكل ذلك عندنا ياتي بالإجتهادات وليس بالقدرات..!
•	أتمنى فيما اتمنى وليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه.. أن يخفف الناس وطأة الإنتقادات على مازدا لأنه في مهمة وطنية الآن ويجب علينا قبول ما يتخذه من قرارات ولو اختلفنا معه.. فمن المؤكد أنه مؤهل لاتخاذ القرار الصحيح أكثر من أي شخص آخر.. على الأقل الآن.
•	من المؤسف أن نتعامل مع المنتخب الوطني بعقلية الإنتماء للمريخ والهلال.. وأن يضغط كل منا على المدرب من اجل اشراك أكبر عدد ممكن من لاعبي الفرق والأندية التي نحب..! 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قاد مدرب المريخ السابق المصري الكابتن حسام البدري فريقه الجديد انبي الي الفوز علي نادي الزمالك المصري ضمن مباريات الجولة السادسة عشر لبطولة الدوري المصري ونجح البدري في قيادة انبي للانتصار علي الزمالك الذي يقوده المعلم حسن شحاتة بعد ان كان انبي متاخرا صفر/1 عن طريق احمد جعفر في الدقيقة 59 ليتمكن انبي من التعديل عن طريق احمد رؤوف ومن ثم قاد احمد عبدالظاهر انبي للفوز بهدف في الدقيقة 80 واثار هذا الفوز ردود فعل واسعة وسط جماهير الزمالك التي قذفت دكة البدلاء بالملعب وهتفت ضد المدير الفني للزمالك المعلم حسن شحاتة والذي لوح بالاستقالة والرحيل من نادي الزمالك.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*المريخ يواجه قورماهيا في أولى تجاربه الإعدادية
ريكاردو يحاضر اللاعبين ويعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً وخضوع اللاعبين لحمام ثلج




اكتفى المدير الفني للمريخ ريكاردو بمران واحد فقط يوم أمس، حيث فضّل اراحة اللاعبين من الحصة المسائية، تفادياً للارهاق الذي قد يصيبهم قبل مباراة الغد أمام قورماهيا الكيني على الصعيد الودي، حيث يعتبر ريكاردو أن الغاء حصة المساء يمنح اللاعبين الراحة الكاملة، على أمل العودة أكثر نشاطاً في التدريبات المقبلة، والجولة الودية المرتقبة عصر غدٍ الأحد على ملعب نيايو بالعاصمة الكينية نيروبي، حيث يهتم بها الجميع في كينيا باعتبارها مباراة مهمة ، وبالمقابل نبع الاهتمام لدى لاعبي المريخ بالجولة لأنها الأولى لهم في الاعداد الحالي ويسعون لأن يقدموا فيها المفيد ويظهروا عبرها بمستوى مُرضٍ قبل مواصلة التحضير الحالي ومن ثم العودة للخرطوم لأداء جولات أُخر. 
وجاء تدريب المريخ الصباحي أمس خالياً من أي لمسات تكتيكية أو فنية وانما كان بدنياً بحتاً، عندما ترك هيرون ريكاردو اللاعبين لمدرب اللياقة البدنية غايرو بورتو ليفعل بهم ما يشاء، غير أنه كان رءوفاً بهم وهو يوجههم بالجري حول الملعب فقط، لمدة نصف ساعة، بحيث يجري اللاعبون لمدة 30 ثانية، ثم يتوقفون لأخذ قسط من الراحة بالمشي وبعدها ينطلقون جرياً وهكذا، الى أن اكتمل نصف الساعة وبعدها أنهى البرازيلي الحصة التدريبية الوحيدة، بعد أن أكد رضاه التام عن مستوى السرعة واللياقة التي ظهرت في التدريب من قبل جميع اللاعبين. 
حمام ثلج للمرة الثانية 
لم تمضِ الا أيام قلائل على خضوع لاعبي المريخ لحمام الثلج، وها هو بورتو يقوم بتكرار العملية مرة أخرى لكي يُريح عضلات اللاعبين بعد الجري حول الملعب وارهاق التدريبات الماضية، حيث طلب بورتو توفير كمية من الثلج، وتوجه اللاعبون من الملعب مباشرة الى الغرف حيث يقومون بحمام الثلج، وقد أكد أكثر من لاعب أنهم ارتاحوا كثيراً بعد القيام بحمام الثلج، خاصة وأن العضلات أخذت جرعات عالية من تدريبات اللياقة البدنية، معتبرين أن الراحة التي منحت لهم ايجابية وستعينهم على العودة للتدريبات أكثر حماساً ونشاطاً. 
تدريب وحيد اليوم 
سيواصل ريكاردو بذات النهج الذي انتهجه أمس في عدد التدريبات، ويُخضع اللاعبين لحصة وحيدة اليوم في الفترة الصباحية، غير أنه سيدخل فيها التكتيك والمهارة من أجل الاستعداد الجيد للمباراة المرتقبة وتلقينهم ما يريد تطبيقه في الجولة أمام قورماهيا الكيني، خاصة وأن هذا التدريب هو الختامي قبل المباراة، ويسعى ريكاردو لأن يضع عبره التشكيل الأساسي، للفريق وليُعلم اللاعبين المشاركين منذ البداية بتفاصيل ما سيقومون به من عمل في المواجهة الأولى لهم على الصعيد الودي في المعسكر التحضيري الحالي.. وكان ريكاردو قد ألغى التدريب الرئيسي الذي كان مقرراً قيامه بملعب المباراة ـ نيابو ـ وأجراه أمس على الملعب المعتاد للتدريبات، خوفاً من ارهاق اللاعبين وتعرضهم للاصابات بفعل هذا الارهاق أثناء المباراة، ولهذا تفادى الدخول في أي مجازفة غير محسوبة العواقب، وستتسبب في خسارة الفريق لعدد من اللاعبين وتبدد وقت راحتهم. 
وعلى صعيد آخر سيعقد المدير الفني للمريخ هيرون ريكاردو تنويراً صحافياً ظهر اليوم بمقر اقامة البعثة ـ فندق البنك المركزي ـ لتوضيح الغرض من المواجهة الودية المرتقبة وكيف خططوا لها، وما هي التشكيلة التي سيخوض بها الجولة والكثير من التفاصيل التي تخص المباراة الودية الأولى، مؤكداً حرصه الشديد على تمليك الرأي العام كل التفاصيل قبل خوض المباراة، فضلاً عن تنبيهه للاعبين بأهميتها، وقال ريكاردو ان الجولة بالنسبة له مهمة للغاية ويجب أن يستفيد منها بصورة مثالية.. وكان ريكاردو قد حاضر لاعبي المريخ أمس قبل بداية التدريب الوحيد الذي أجراه وطالبهم خلالها بالاجتهاد في التدريبات، معتبراً أن ما بذلوه في المعسكر الحالي من مجهود كبير للغاية ولكنه يطلب المزيد في سبيل تجهيزهم بالصورة الجيدة التي تعينهم في الوصول الى منصات التتويج. 
وقال ريكاردو في حديثه للاعبين انه يريد الجدية الشديدة، بالاضافة للأمانة في العمل والتفاني والاخلاص. 
وقد استمرت المحاضرة لقرابة نصف الساعة وحضرها العقيد صديق علي صالح مدير الكرة بنادي المريخ والمدرب العام ابراهومة وجميع اللاعبين بمن فيهم لاعب الشباب محمد ناجي الذي يعاني من الاصابة ولا يتدرب هذه الأيام مع زملائه، ومُنح راحة من قبل الطبيب الى حين تعافيه
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*اسعد الله يومكم الاخ الكريم طارق كن دوما بخير
*

----------


## mozamel1

*مشكور يا زعيم
*

----------


## كدكول

*الف شكر ياحبيب + لكن ناس الصحف ديل مالهم عايزين يجهجهونا مباراة المريخ في حته بقول ليك اليوم وفي حته تانيه يقول ليك غدا
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*الصـــــــــــدى 


مدرب بوركينا فاسو يهدد بالاستقالة .. 

سادومبا يرفض التجديد والاعارة .. 

والمريخ يواجه قورماهيا الكينى وديا


الاحمر يعير الحضرى مقابل 200 الف دولار .. 

الثوار يواجهون اسود التيرانغا .. 

وصحفى بريطانى يتوقع فوز منتخبنا على بوركينا وانتصار الافيال على انجولا 


منتخبنا يؤدى تدريبين فى باتا 


معاوية فداسى يشكو من الارهاق والجهاز الفنى يمنحه راحة 


مازدا : فضلت اراحة اللاعبين فى اليوم الاول ومباراة بوركينا فاسو تحتاج لاعداد ذهنى 


صحفى من الغارديان البريطانية يتوقع فو منتخبنا على بوركينا فاسو 


سادومبا يرفض التجديد للهلال .. ويجهض اعارته لعجمان الامارتى 


مجدى شمس الدين : الافيال لن تتلاعب باسمها 


بلة جابر : اذا قدمت اداءا افضل من دانى فيتش لانتقدونى 


مواجهة بين منتخبنا وبوركينا فاسو قبل موعدها 

صقور الجديان والخيول البوركينية تغادر الى باتا فى طائرة واحدة ومازدا يتحدث الى دوراتى 


المريخ يؤدى تجربة ودية امام قورماهيا الكينى اليوم ...

.. ويعير الحضرى للاتحاد السكندرى 


سفارى يصل كينيا 


الكاف يعاقب مصورين من تونس 


وصول عدد المتضرررين من قناة الجيرة الى 1264


الجابون تقصى النتخب المغربى 


فرسان المتوسط يواجهون اسود التيرانغا وينتظرون هدية من غينيا‬
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب طارق حامد على الابداعات والروائع
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*بالتوفيق لصقور الجديان 
الزعيم موعود بمواجهة صعبه اليوم ( اوتقعها خسارة بفارق هدف )
نتمنى الفائدة الفنية و البدنية للزعيم 
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*شكراً يا شيخ طارق وبارك الله فيك
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطوف 
ابراهيم باترا
تدشين مباريات مريخ 2012 . 
نتمنى ان تكون بداية المدرب البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو مع المريخ مبشرة وهو يخوض اولى مبارياته في موسم 2012 امام قورماهيا اليوم .. نتمنى ان ينجح البرازيلي ليس بالنتائج وانما بوضع بصمته على اداء الفريق تكتيكاً واظهار فكره التدريبي الذي يقود الفريق الى الافضل . 
وخيراً فعل البرازيلي وهو يبدأ تجاربه بفريق قوي ومتمرس عكس البدري الذي رفض في معسكر الموسم الماضي خوض مباريات ودية مع اندية قوية وانعكس ذلك سلباً على الفريق في البطولة الافريقية . 
وقورماهيا فريق عريق صاحب صولات وجولات في القارة السمراء والتباري معه في افتتاحية مباريات المريخ في الموسم الحالي امر رائع ويؤكد ان البرازيلي لا يهاب التجارب ولا يخاف من نتائج الجولات الودية ان كانت سلبية او ايجابية . 
لن يجد هيرون اي مشكلة في اختيار عناصر جولة اليوم في ظل توفر افضل العناصر في كل الوظائف . 
ومعظم العناصر الموجودة في معسكر اوتالي مرشحة للدخول للتوليفة الاساسية في استحقاقات الموسم الحالي – مجدي امبدة وضفر وباسكال واديكو ووارغو وكلتشي والباشا وراجي وماتيابا مرشحون للتواجد في التوليفة الاساسية للفرقة الحمراء في الموسم الجديد . 
ريكاردو مدرب شاطر وبصمته وضحت من خلال التدريبات وبعد المباريات الودية سيكون الفريق في الطريق الصحيح .. وجولة اليوم ستكشف ملامح المرحلة المقبلة . 
وتأخير الرد على طلب توسكر الى ما بعد مباراة قورماهيا فيه تأكيد على ان البرازيلي يحسب كل خطواته ويتحسب لكل شيء . 
في حال تعرض اي لاعب للاصابة فأن ريكاردو سيرفض اداء مباراة توسكر ولو خرجت المباراة نظيفة من الاصابات بغض النظر عن النتيجة . 
والمريخ مرشح للظهور بشكل ممتاز بعد العمل الفني الذي قام به البرازيلي هيرون ريكاردو ومساعده ابراهيم حسين وبعد التجاوب الكبير من اللاعبين مع تدريبات الثعلب البرازيلي . 
خواطر ..!! 
غداً يخوض منتخبنا الوطني الاول مباراته الثالثة والاخيرة في الدور الاول من بطولة امم افريقيا ويبحث عن البطاقة الثانية المؤهلة لدور الثمانية من مونديال افريقيا ومرافقة كوت دايفوار الى الدور الثاني . 
منتخب صقور الجديان مطالب بالفوز بهدفين دون رد على منتخب بوركينا فاسو وانتظار فوز ساحل العاج على المنتخب الانجولي ليكون منتخبنا موجود في دور الثمانية . 
تواجد منتخبنا في الدور الثاني لا يمكن ان يكون امراً صعباً في ظل الطفرة الكبرى التي يشهدها مستوى صقور الجديان في البطولة وفوزنا على متزيل ترتيب المجموعة لن يكون امراً صعباً ولكن فوز ساحل العاج على انجولا سيكون صعب بعد ان ضمن العاجي تأهله الى الدور الثاني . 
خلاصة القول : يا وطني نحن سيوف امجادك – نحن موكب بتفدي ترابك . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة 

موسي مصطفي
قورماهيا وذكريات الزمن الجميل!! 
قورماهيا الكيني بذكريات بطولة زعيم افريقيا نلسون مانديلا والتي كان
فيها قورماهيا معبرنا الى النهائي.!!
مباراة اليوم ليست اعدادية فحسب لاننا سنواجه فريق غير عادي.. قورماهيا
الفريق المدلل لدي الكينيين والذي يعد فريق الاغلبية في العاصمة نيروبي
في مواجهة فريق زعيم افريقيا والسودان وفريق الاغلبية الكاسحة في السودان
.. المريخ الذي يعرفه الكينيين جيدا وهو الفريق الذي اوجع كينيا بيت ..
بيت ..زنقة ..زنقة ..دار ..دار.. شبر ..شبر حتى اقترن اسمه على كل لسان
ابنا و صباي كينيا!!
مباراة اليوم بين مريخ العالمية وسيد البلد الاصلي الما خمج وقورماهيا
تعد مباراة مهمة للاطار الفني لتحديد ملامح التوليفة والطريقة التي سيخوض
بها المريخ الموسم الجديد خاصة ان ريكو قد اعلن للملاء انه حينما اختار
المريخ ليس من اجل المال بل من اجل البطولة الافريقية وتحقيق انجاز لنفسه
لان المريخ يملك المقدرات الفنية والفكرية والبدنية التي تجعله يوافق دون
شرط او قيد .
ونضيفه بيتا من الشعر ان ريكو لن يلجأ الى المحكمة في مواجهة المريخ
لاسترداد حقوقه لان نادي المريخ وعبر الازمان معروف انه نادي رياضي تربوي
في المقام الاول ويرفض ان ياكل اموال الاخرين وعرقهم ولم يسبق ان طاردت
الشرطة ادارييه ودفعت بهم الى اسوار السجون لعدم سداد اموال الاخرين او
اللاعبين!!
على جماهير المريخ ان لا تقلق على فريقها في الموسم الجديد رغم كيد
الحاقدين وتربصهم بالاحمر الوهاج قاهر الكبار وجلاد العمالقة لانهم
يملكون فريقا لا يقهره حتى برشلونة ان وجد النزاهة والعدالة لان
الامكانيات التي يتمتع بها العجب وفيصل موسي ونجم الدين عبد الله وراجي
وسفاري والفارس النبيل الشغيل تجعلنا نراهن على ان المريخ سيحقق الفوز
ببطولة افريقيا.
نخشي على المريخ فقط من الحكام الذين يتربصون بالاحمر والذين يمارسون
المخططات اللئيمة لاعاقة مسيرة سيد البلد الاصلي من مضاعفة انجازاته التي
بم يصل اليها الصغار قريبا!!
المريخ الذي يضم في صفوفه اكرم الهادي ويس وزغبير في حراسة المرمي والفحل
ضفر والراجل سفاري وصاحب العروض المتميزة باسكال في الدفاع والساحر فيصل
موسي الدرة الغالية وظاهرة الكرة الافريقية فيصل العجب وقاهر الصعاب
الباشا في الوسط وقطار الموت والمكافح موسي الزومة والفنان الرهيف مصعب
عمر في الاطراف والمدمرة اديكو وساكواها والقاتل البارد كلتشي في المقدمة
الهجومية لا خوف عليه مطلقا ان ارتبط الامر بالتنافس داخل المستطيل
الاخضر ولكن الخوف وكل الخوف من اصحاب الياقات السوداء الذين يكرهون
المريخ اكثر من كرههم لاسرائيل لان لديهم عقدة مستعصية ومزمنة لا يمكن
علاجها على الاطلاق الا بالرقابة والاهتمام بالمريخ اكثر من جماهيره
العين الساهرة على حقوقه!
عاد المريخ الى بطولاته المحببة وترك للصغار المنافسة على البطولات
الوهمية والانجازات الزائلة !!
عاد المريخ الى بريقه وترون ذلك في الموسم الجديد في بطولة افريقيا باذن الله ..!!
متفرقات
حجوج قدم بشة على طبق من ذهب للمريخ فركله متوكل للهلال بالمجان وكذلك
سبق لحجوج ان احضر مساوي للمريخ الا ان مماطلة النهضة دفعت باللاعب
الذهاب مكرها الى غرفة تسجيلات الهلال!!
من قبل ايضا احضر ليمونة ضفر ورمضان عجب والريح على الى المريخ الا ان
بعض المنسوبين قال كيف نسجل من اتي بهم معارض للمريخ !!
ضفر وقع في المريخ بالمليارات وسيوقع رمضان عجب اىضا بنفس الاموال التي
دفعها المريخ في ضفر!!
الم نقل لكم ان النهضة لا تعرف كرة القدم بل انها لا تجيد سوي سياسة
الاقصاء والضرب تحت الحزام!!
لماذا تركها المهندس المهذب فيصل صلاح ميرغني ومؤسسها نادر مالك..!!
خليك صاحي يا عصام الحاج .. وفتح عيونك يا والي واحذروا مغامرات النهضة!! 
يستهل زعيم العرب والافارقة وسيد البلد اليوم اعداده الحقيقي حينما يواجه

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
بابكر سلك 
الميزان قفل 
• اها
• طولنا ما اتلاقينا
• لعل المانع خير !!!!
• علي العموم سحرونا
• سحرونا المابشبهونا
• المابشبهونا ناس روشا
• تخيلوا
• ناس تقش تقصيرها في الناس التانيين
• ناس روشا عارفين في معرض
• وعارفين هم مشاركين
• وعارفين الافتتاح يوم الاربعاء الساعه سته مساء
• وعارفين الناس التانيين شغالين ليهم اسبوعين
• معقوله ياناس روشا تجوا يوم الاربعاء الساعه خمسه ونص المساء !!!!
• والله عمليتكم دي لو عملتوها في المطار كان لقيتوا الميزان قفل
• وبعد ده
• وبدون خجله تقولوا ليه المريخ يدوهوا جناحين
• وتهاجموا الرجل الطيب الذي !!!!
• الراجل الاستغل منصبه في الاحتفاظ لكم بحق المشاركه في معرض الخرطوم
• الراجل الذي اضحي يتصل بكم يوميا بشهادة اهل الوزاره كي تحضروا وتعدوا معرضكم زيكم وزي الناس 
• الراجل الذي بحث لكم قبل الافتتاح بعشره دقائق عن طرابيز لمعرضكم ؟
• والطرابيز ختيتوا فيها شنو ؟؟
• ياها درقات التكريم والوفاء والعرفان دي ؟
• وكاسات الهدايا وكاس السكان ؟؟؟
• الراجل الذي قلع الطربيزه من معرض المريخ عشان يديكم ليها
• تخيلوا خته كاس مانيلا في واطات الله 
• واداكم التربيزه تختوا فيها درقه هديه وكاس السكان
• معقوله ياروشا بعد ده كلو بدل تحاسبوا زبيركم تحاسبوا زبيرنا ؟
• اسألوا زبيركم قولوا ليهو جاي آخر الدقايق زي قون سامي في جوبا لي شنو ؟
• اسي زبيرنا قصر في شنو ؟؟؟؟
• سويتوها شينه
• زبيرنا كلم زبيركم وزبيركم كسر زيركم تلوموا زبيرنا وتنسوا زبيركم الكسر زيركم !!!!!
• القصور ياروشا كان من ناسكم
• خليكم نزيهين يا روشا واسألوا زبيركم
• بعدين ياروشا ناسكم قالوا محتجين في انو المريخ لديه جناحين في المعرض والهلال عندو جناح واحد
• الاحتجاج في شنو ياروشا ؟؟؟
• المريخ عندو معرض محلي 
• والمعرض التاني اسمو المحموله جوا
• انتوا المعرض التاني دايرين بيهو شنو ؟
• تعملوهوا معرض مشاه 
• اها ادوكم ليهو
• تعال ياروشا المعرض واتفرج عليك الله
• شوف الجناح التاني قاعد زي بيت العزابه
• ماقادرين تملوهوا
• هو الجناح الاول غير كاس السكان فيهو شنو ؟؟؟
• وبالمناسبه ياروشا
• كاس السكان كانت المباراه بينكم وبين اهلي الخرطوم علي ما اعتقد
• المهم
• ناسنا مشوا البشاقره
• البشاقره القالوا خرجت لمقابلة البرير عن بكرة ابيها
• ابيها زاتو خرج يقابل ناسنا بره البشاقره
• رجل فوق الثمانين 
• يرتدي شعار المريخ 
• ويستقبل دكتور هشام ورفاقه 
• كانت المناسبه تشكيل الرابطه وافتتاح دورة شهداء المريخ بالبشاقره
• تم اختيار صديق التوم للرئاسه وانور بخيت للامانه العامه وعوض الله ابراهيم وزيرا للماليه
• السيد شمس الدين عبدالرحمن رئيسا فخريا
• الدوره بمشاركة ثمانيه فرق
• اتمني ان احضر الختام 
• اها
• قالوا سا سا تمت اعارته باربعمائة وخمسون الف دولار لمدة ثلاثه اشهر
• اربعمائه وخمسون الف دولار
• دولار بالقديم ولا بالجديد ؟؟؟؟؟
• ماوريتونا يا روشا 
• دولار بالدا ؟؟؟؟
• ابو السا قال مرض امو كتر
• نهي تجديد 
• نهي وعيد
• نهي تهديد
• غايتو علاج ام سادومبا ده واضح
• روشته حمرا يا ابو السا 
• وفنيله حمراء
• والحاجه تنطط زي حمل الخريف 
• المهم
• قال لي الوالي مصنوع
• قلت ليهو البضارب ده طبيعي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
• ياسلام علي بشه (ولدنا )
• مدافع العدو لعب باص قون لبشه ماحصل
• تخيلوا بعد طلع صانع لعبنا 
• اتصلح لعبنا
• والمدافع طلع احرف من صانع لعبنا
• العملها المدافع في دقيقه 
• صانع لعبنا في تلاته اشواط ونص ماعملها 
• ان شاء الله مدافع زي ده نلقاهو في كورة بكره
• كل الخبراء قالوا بيقولوا انو السودان عندو صانع لعب كبير
• اسي نحنا نكرنا انو كبير !!!!!
• طيب بشه جاب قون للسودان بعد سبعه وتلاتين سنه
• بالطريقه دي بشه بعد سبعه وتلاتين سنه تاني ممكن يجيب كاس للهلال
• الزول امسكوا فيهو قوي
• كلها سبعه وتلاتين سنه
• يعني ما اكتر من القعدها عندكم صانع العابكم ياروشا
• اها
• نجي لشمارات والي الخرتوم
• كان شفت ياوالينا الباعوض رشوهوا في الشجره واللاماب
• ركب ليك شعبي امدرمان وجانا في العرضه 
• وكان شفت يا والينا في ناس قالوا طالما ماقدرنا نتعامل مع الجنوب كدوله صديقه وجاره 
• نفركش الموضوع ده ونرجعهم تلاته ولايات عندنا زي ماكانوا 
• برا وجع راس
• وكان شفت ياوالي الخرتوم معارض شركات الآلات الزراعيه في معرض الخرتوم تقول البلد زارعه شارع الزلط 
• وكان شفت عندي صاحبي مشي معاي المعرض
• لما شاف الآلات الزراعيه قال لي بلد فيها ارض قدر دي وآلات قدر دي والله لو زرعت كلي تقوم
• قلت ليهو عارف كلوة الضان الحبه بي كم ؟
• قال لي هي بالحبه ؟
• قلت ليهو بالحبه وعند اللزوم كمان , الا تكون عيان (ختر )ويكتبها ليك الدكتور
• قال لي قول الدكتور كتبها , بي كم ؟
• قلت ليهو والله ماعارف طولت ما اشتريتها , لكن بتكون بي كم وكسر كده 
• وكان شفت يا والينا اتنين بتونسوا الربيع العربي وما الربيع العربي 
• قلت ليهم هوووووووووووووي
• عليكم الله اصبروا لما شارع النيل الجديد في الخرطوم يتم وكورنيش امدرمان يكتمل 

سلك كهربا
ننساك كيف وناس روشا بجوا بعد الميزان يفقل !!!!!
والي لقاء
سلك



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*واجب الضيافة: 
كمال حامد

{ المستضيف لأي بطولة هو الأقرب للفوز بها إلا في حالات.. ونحن نعيش روح البطولة الإفريقية نتذكر أن أول من استضاف بطولة لم يفز بها هو السودان الحبيب.. في البطولة الأولى عام سبعة وخمسين.. وظل هذا الأمر يطاردنا حتى آخر بطولة نظمناها بطولة «الشأن» ولم نفز بها وتكرر ذلك مع الهلال والمريخ عدة مرات.
{ في البطولة الحالية ظهر الفريقان المستضيفان غينيا الإستوائية والجابون بشكل وصورة أ...فضل جعلتهما يكسبان أول مباراتيهما ويسجلان اسميهما كأول المتأهلين لدور الثمانية بجدارة واقتدار مع المتأهلين حتى اللحظة من كبار وأبطال القارة السابقين تونس وساحل العاج وما ظهر من منتخب غينيا الإستوائية والجابون يعود لحسن الإعداد، فقد علما منذ زمن بأنهما سيستضيفان بطولة عام ألفين واثني عشر وكان إعدادهما الحقيقي بدون الدخول في التصفيات التي هي من أكبر وأقوى مراحل الإعداد.
{ تاريخياً هناك بعض المنتخبات الكبيرة منذ بداية هذه المنافسة استضافت وخسرت غير أن السودان الخاسر الأول في أول بطولة منها، منتخب تونس عام خمسة وسبعين استضاف وخسر، واستضاف منتخب إثيوبيا عام ثمانية وسبعين استضاف وخسر، واستضاف منتخب الكميرون عام اثنين وسبعين وخسر واستضافت مصر عام أربعة وسبعين وخسرت، وكررت إثيوبيا الاستضافة عام ستة وسبعين وخسرت واستضافت غينيا عام اثنين وثمانين وخسرت، واستضافت ساحل العاج عام أربعة وثمانين وخسرت، واستضافت المغرب عام ثمانية وثمانين وخسرت، واستضافت السنغال عام اثنين وتسعين وخسرت، واستضافت تونس عام أربعة وتسعين وخسرت، واستضافت بوركينا فاسو عام ثمانية وتسعين وخسرت، واستضافت غانا ونجيريا عام ألفين وخسرا، واستضافت مالي عام ألفين واثنين وخسرت، واستضافت غانا وأنجولا البطولتين الأخيرتين وخسرتا.
نقطة.. نقطة
{ في البطولات الإفريقية من استضاف وخسر أكثر من الذين استضافوا وكسبوا ويبدو أنها لغة البطولة الأولى التي استضافها السودان وخسرها وتواصلت حتى البطولتين الأخيرتين اللتين كسبهما الفراعنة في غانا وأنجولا.. ويبقى الدور أن يكسب أحدهما غينيا الإستوائية والجابون البطولة الحالية.
{ التطور في أداء منتخبنا الوطني من الخسارة بهدف بعد أداء جيد ثم التعادل جعلنا ننتظر الفوز في مباراة الغد على بوركينا فاسو لنتبادل التهاني بالتطور وقد نعتذر للمدرب مازدا وقد نتذكر الإعداد الجيد في الدوحة والمباريات التجريبية القوية رغم أن الإعداد جاء متأخراً.
{ تحتفل البراري اليوم مع الجالية والسفارة المصرية بالذكرى الأولى للثورة المصرية بملعب بري أبو حشيش وعظيم اختيار الأشقاء لمنطقة البراري ذات الاسم والصوت والتاريخ المساند لكل الثورات في العالم ويكفي أن المنطقة أطلقت على أحد أحيائها اسم كوريا في أيام الثورة الكورية العظيمة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القلم الاحمر

داوود عبدالحق ابورونق 
التقدير لصقور الجديان 

... • واصل منتخبنا القومي عروضه الجيدة في البطولة الافريقية وخرج بتعادل ثمين مع المنتخب الانجولي بهدفين للكل
• حقيقة يجب ان نشيد بنجوم منتخبنا وبجهازهم الفني ونتمني ان يتواصل الاداء الي الاجمل في مباراة بوركينا فاسو المصيرية
• نلاحظ تصاعد في وتيرة اداء صقور الجديان لياقة بدنية عالية قلة الاخطاء في التمرير وارتفاع للمستوي واكتساب عددا من لاعبيه للثقة في النفس مما يبشر بمستقبل مشرق للمنتخب .
• التحية لنجم المنتخب المظلوم بشه وهو يهدي السودان نقطة ثمينة ابقت علي اماله في التأهل بشرط فوز ساحل العاج وفوزنا بهدفين علي خيول بوركينا فاسو القوية والعنيدة .
• بشه دخل التاريخ بعد ان انهي عقمنا الهجومي الذي استمر لمدة تقارب الاربعة عقود في النهائيات الافريقية .
• اعتماد مازدا علي مهاجم وحيد وهو كاريكا خطأ كبير يتحمله المدرب وايضا زجه للكابتن البرنس من البداية خطأ وكان من الاحري علي المدرب ادخال هيثم في الشوط الثاني بعد ان تقل لياقة الفريق الخصم مما يعطي هيثم المساحة لتمريراتة القاتلة لكن نعمل شنو مع فكر مازدا الذي اضر بالمنتخب ولن نتحدث عن تعمد مازدا وترصده لنجوم المريخ بالمنتخب وعدم منحهم الفرصة فمازدا يهاب ويخاف من الاعلام الازرق وطالما ان مازدا يتبع سياسة الترضيات والخوف من الاعلام فلن ينصلح حال المنتخب وكان من الافضل وجود مدير فني اجني قدير .
• استغرب واندهش لفرح اعضاء الاتحاد العام علي النقطة الوحيدة التي حصلنا عليها فالطموح يجب ان يكون اكبر من ذلك .
• المريخ يواصل اعداده بهدوء في معسكر كسراني وسيفتتح مبارياته الاعدادية بملاقاة فريق قورماهيا وهو من فرق المقدمة في كينيا وسوف تكون تجربة ثرة ومفيدة وستكشف الكثير عن مريخ 2012 .
• توقعنا تألق لاعب المريخ الجديد المحترف اليوغندي مايك لانه دخل كشوفات الكوكب الاحمر بدون هالة اعلامية كبيرة وبدون ضغوط وها هي الاخبار الواردة من كسراني تفيد بأن النجم مايك قد اثبت وجوده ونال رضا المدرب ريكاردو ونتمني للنجم مايك التوفيق في مشواره مع المارد الاحمر.
• مازال مسلسل الحضري مستمرا علي الشاشة الحمراء فبعد ان اعترف واعتذر واقر باستلامه كامل حقوقه من المريخ تبقي لخطوة خروج الحضري من الكوكب الاحمر مشكلة بسيطة وهي ان يسدد الحضري مبلغ 700 الف دولار عدا ونقدا وكاش وحضري زمانه امامه ثلاث خيارات اما ان يسدد الاتحاد السكندري مبلغ الصفقة كاملا او يوافق الحضري علي الاعارة او يعود ويكمل مشواره مع المريخ .
• عزيزي ابو كرفته حمراء تسر الناظرين اترك المريخ في حاله فسيد البلد ومريح السعد وبطل الممتاز يواصل اعداده بكل همة ونشاط ليس من اجل الفوز بالممتاز وانما للظفر بكأس الاميرة الافريقية اما سخريتك من محترفي المريخ فانت تعرف مقدارهم جيدا النجم ساكواها مزق شباككم بدل المرة اثنتين ونزع منكم اربعة نقاط وفقدكم الممتاز وسقاكم المر اما الدبابة اديكو فتكفي سواقته ومرجحيته لمساوي التي اسفرت عن هدف قاتل في عزكم ووارغو نجم تعرفونه جيدا عندما جندلكم مع انيمبا والنجم اليوغندي الجديد مايك يبدو ان خبر تألقه في معسكر المريخ اصبك بالخوف والوجل من مستقبلكم المظلم ويا جعلي اصبر ولا تستعجل علي رزقكم وحقيقة الاختشوا ماتو بدلا من التريقة علي المريخ اكتب عن احوال هلالك التعبان ومشاكله الكثيرة .








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كبد الحقيقة/ مزمل أبو القاسم
أفلح إن صدق

* عندما تحدث مازداعقب نهاية مباراة صقور الجديان الإعدادية مع منتخب تونس مؤكداً رغبته في حصد بطاقة التأهل إلي الدور الثاني ظن أغلبية متابعي مسيرة صقور الجديان أن الرجل يهرف بما لا يعرف.
* واعتقدوا أنه يقول حديثاً للاستهلاك.
* وللحق فإن مظهر المنتخب في المباراة المذكورة لم يمنح اي متابع احساسا بقدرته علي فعل شيء في نهائيات بطولة الامم.
* كلنا وضعنا ايادينا علي قلوبنا هلعا قبل واثناء مباراة صقور الجديان مع كوت ديفوار، وبمرور الوقت تحول التشاؤم الي تفاؤل، والخوف الي جرأة، والخور الي طموح.
* ولو واتى الحظ كاريكا وبشة لظفرنا بنقطة امام المرشح الاقوى للظفر باللقب.
* جودة اداء صقور الجديان امام كوت ديفوار لم تهدىء روع الخائفين، ممن ظنوا أن المظهر الجيد لمنتخبنا لا يعدو ان يكون مجرد (فورة أندروس)، وان حليمة ستعود الي قديمها امام غزلان انغولا.
* وللمرة الثانية اخرج مازدا وفرسانه لسانه للمتخوفين والمتشائمين، وقدموا مستوى مبهرا بحق، ادار رؤوس المتابعين، ولفت انظار المحللين، فطفقوا يشيدون بمنتخبنا ويرشحونه للمضي قدما في البطولة.
* كل ذلك يحسب اولا لمازدا، ايوب الكرة السودانية، والمدرب القادر علي تحويل الفسيخ الي شربات، والياس الي تفاؤل، والتجهم الي ابتسامة.
* قال مازدا انه يستهدف الفوز علي منتخب بوركينا فاسو في لقاء الغد.
* وسنصدقه، لأننا رأينا فعله.
* وسنقف معه علي امل ان يحقق ما وعد.
* افلحت ان صدقت يا مازدا.
* ومنصور بحول الله.

صيام أربع مباريات

* اتفق تماما مع الزملاء الذين تحدثوا عن عدم جواز إقرار المعلومة التي تفيد أن منتخبنا الوطني صام عن التسجيل في نهائيات أمم إفريقيا لمدة 36 عام.
* المعلومة صحيحة، لكنها مضللة نوعا ما!
* غاب منتخبنا عن المشاركة في النهائيات لمدة 32 عام، بالتحديد منذ البطولة التي اقيمت باثيوبيا في العام 1976 ولم يعد اليها في العام 2008!
* ولأننا غبنا ولم نلعب في النهائيات اصلا طيلة الفترة المذكورة فمن الطبيعي ألا نسجل فيها!
* الصحيح ان نقول ان منتخبنا صام عن التسجيل في اربع مباريات اداها في النهائيات، وبالتحديد امام زامبيا والكاميرون ومصر في نهائيات 2008 وامام كوت ديفوار في نهائيات 2012!
* بحمد الله أنهي بشة الصيام وقام بالواجب خير قيام.
* ونتمني أن يواصل مع زملائه رحلة التألق ويمزقوا شباك بوركينا فاسو في لقاء الغد لتقترن فرحة الفوز بفرحة التاهل الي الدور الثاني للبطولة.
* واذا استخدمنا النهج الذي تحدث به من ذكروا ان السودان صام عن التسجيل في النهائيات لمدة 36 عاما فسيكون بمقدورنا أن نقول ان منتخبنا تاهل الي الدور الثاني بعد مرور 42 سنة علي آخر مرة تجاوزنا فيها الدور الأول للنهائيات.
* في 1970 حققنا اللقب بالخرطوم، ثم غادرنا البطولة من دورها الاول في نهائيات 1972 بالكاميرون واحتل منتخبنا المركز الاخير في مجموعته التي ضمت الكنغو كنشاسا والكنغو برازافيل والمغرب.
* وفي العام 1974 غبنا عن المشاركة في النهائيات التي أقيمت في مصر.
* وفي 1976 أقيمت البطولة في إثيوبيا ولعب منتخبنا في المجموعة الثانية مع منتخبات المغرب ونيجيريا وجمهورية الكنغو واحتل المركز الثالث وخرج من الدور الأول.
* وفي البطولة المذكورة نال علي قاقرين الهدف الذي قيل اننا صمنا بعده عن التسجيل لمدة 36 عام، وكان في شباك الكنغو.
* وفي 2012 فتح بشة الباب!
* وسجل بدل الهدف هدفين.
* فمن يتلوه ويدخل التاريخ من أوسع الأبواب؟

آخر الحقائق

* شرع مجلس الهلال في إعارة لاعبه الزيمبابوي إدوارد سادومبا إلي نادي عجمان الإماراتي لمدة 6 أشهر بعد أن أخفق في إقناعه بتمديد عقده.
* إعارة سادومبا إلي عجمان لن تمنع المريخ من التعاقد معه في ديسمبر المقبل.
* ولن تحول دون بدء المفاوضات بين الطرفين من يونيو.
* تمنح المادة 17 الفقرة 3 من لائحة الانتقالات الدولية اللاعب كامل الحرية في توقيع عقد مع نادر آخر حال انتهاء عقده مع ناديه الحالي أو توقع انتهاءه خلال ستة أشهر.
* وفي يونيو المقبل سيتبقي لعقد سادومبا مع الهلال ستة اشهر.
* ما لم يقدم مجلس الهلال علي تمديد عقد اللاعب قبل اعارته الي عجمان فسيكون قريبا من الدخول الي الكوكب الأحمر!
* قرن الحديث عن الفساد المالي في الاندية السودانية بالكتابة عن المريخ والوالي فقط لا علاقة له بالموضوعية.
* الجميع يعلمون ان الوالي انفق علي المريخ المليارات ولم يطالب يوما باسترداد اي فلس دفعه للنادي.
* لماذا لا يكتبون عن ديون الارباب المليارية علي الهلال؟
* ولماذا لا يكتبون عن حديث البرير الذي ذكر انه سيقيد ما دفعه ديونا علي الهلال إذا تم خلعه من الرئاسة؟
* للوالي رب يحميه وانجازاته تتحدث عن نفسها بافصح لسان.
* اما الارباب فله أنياب!
* وعضته موجعة!
* نساند الزميل مجدي دمباوي الذي تم حرمانه من تغطية اخبار معسكر الهلال في الاسماعيلية.
* المنع هين يا دمباوي.. ربنا يستر من البلنجات!
* التحية للزميل المتميز نادر عطا وهو يمنح الصدى حقها ويكتب عنها حروفا بمداد الذهب.
* الشيء من معدنه لا يستغرب.
* اليوم يؤدي مريخ 2012 أولى تجاربه الاعدادية امام قورماهيا في نيروبي.
* نقترح علي مجلس المريخ تمديد فترة المعسكر لمدة عشرة أيام علي الأقل.
* العودة الي السودان في مطلع فبراير لن تفيد المريخ بشيء ، ما لم يقدم المجلس علي إحضار فرق أجنبية.
* استبعد مازدا تواطؤ الأفيال مع الغزلان.
في إفريقيا كل شئ جائز ومحتمل يا مازدا.
* التعادل سيجعل منتخبنا يروح في خبر كان ولو انتصر علي البوركينيين عشرة صفر.
* آمالنا محصورة في فوز الافيال الايفوارية علي الغزلان الانجولية.
* والفوز مطلوب في كل الظروف .
* هرمنا هرمنا هرمنا في انتظار رؤية منتخبنا منتصرا في نهائيات الامم.
* صدق أو لا تصدق: آخر فوز حققه منتخبنا في نهائيات امم افريقيا حدث في العام 1970بالخرطوم، وبالتحديد أمام منتخب غانا.
* سجله حسبو الصغير ومنحنا به أغلي لقب في تاريخ الكرة السودانية.
* في نهائيات 1972 تعادلنا مرتين أمام جمهورية الكنغو والمغرب وخسرنا أمام الكنغو.
* في نهائيات 1976 خسرنا امام نيجيريا وتعادلنا مرتين أمام المغرب وجمهورية الكنغو.
* وفي نهائيات 2010 خسرنا مبارياتنا الثلاث بنتيجة واحدة (صفر ثلاثة) أمام زامبيا ومصر والكاميرون.
* وعلي ذكر اللقب لماذا لا يضع مسئولو منتخبنا نجمة علي صدور اللاعبين تشير إلي الإنجاز الكبير؟
* كل المنتخبات تحرص علي اتباع هذا التقليد الراسخ.
* فما الذي يمنح نجمة (الإنجاز) من تزيين صدور الصقور؟
* ضعوها لتخلدوا الإنجاز الكبير، وتجملوا الشعار الجميل.
* آخر خبر: مهند ولدنا.


*** بواسطة/ صفحة المريخ السوداني بالفيس بوك ***

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا شيخ طارق وربنا يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ طارق
ومشكور مريخابى كسلاوى على الكبده !!
*

----------

